# Only 11 days to go till we get our puppy!



## Ginger nutter (Sep 13, 2013)

Cannot wait we will be getting our new puppy - jasper in 11 days time. We have never previously owned a vizsla before but fell in love with the breed after seeing them at crufts earlier in the year. 
I have done tons of reading and hoping that I am able to cope with the first few weeks. The only thing that is really bothering me is the first few nights. He is currently still in with his brothers and sisters at night and i am very anxious about how I can make his first night with us as settled as possible, we are going to crate him and I plan to take him out last thing and perhaps once in the night. Problem is as he is currently not being crated , how do I get him to get familiar in his surroundings in a few hours. I have read where some people say tough love and leave them crying but I am not sure i would be able to do this and give in ! 


I bought him a doggie hot water bottle, toys etc to try and make it feel like home. 

Any advice would be brill


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

I just got Magnet on Thursday. I haven't had good sleep since. He isn't house trained yet but we are making good progress. I haven't taken him out for walks because he doesn't have all his shots yet. I live in Brooklyn, NY with no yard so wee wee pads were the right decision for us for now. I just found out that he has parasite that's why he is not eating. Honestly, I am worn out. I wake up every 2 to 3 hours. I miss my meals because he always wants to play. I haven't done any of my school work because he always looks for me to be around. Although I am tired, every minute I spend playing with him, teaching him how to sit, stay, come, and down, seeing him pee and poop on his pad without me forcing him to do so, lesser amount of whining and crying in his crate every night, is all worth it. 

First night, I let him sniff the wee wee pad to tell him to pee. Then sniff the whole apartment. Every time he set his paw on pad I tell him to go pee. Lots of accidents! I played with him and tire him out. Then I made him sniff a kong and walked him in front of his crate. Told him "crate" while I was holding his kong inside. Praise when he set his paws in the crate. I rubbed his back. Didn't close the door all the way. When he came out I redo everything. Until I am able to shut the door. I slept in our living room and still sleeping on the couch today. 45 min whine first night, 2nd night 10 min, 3rd 5 min now just two min. tough love is right. Don't give in! Make sure u take off from work the next couple of days because you will not sleep.

The first couple of days I kept him in his crate every 20 min. Then pee, play, then crate and repeat. Used the kong too. 4 days later if he's done cuddling with me on the couch he goes to his crate by himself and sleep there.. I told myself no dogs on the couch but I gave in. Not with V's. he uses my arm as
a pillow and snugs his face under my chin. I figured I'd make exception since he doesn't smell. (and very sweet) protect your couch with pet cover.

Patience, patience, patience. It really is a virtue. It will pay off. Lots of chew toys. get a bird/duck toy (unstuffed), watch your pup point. It's the coolest thing! He makes me so proud.


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

What an adorable little guy!! When we brought Penny home we wrapped her in a blanket right when we got in the car and put that in her crate at night and she has had it ever since. If your breeder has a blanket or something that smells like the other puppies that would help as well. The other thing that was a life saver for us was that I moved Penny's crate right next to our bed so that I could put my hand through the bars while she fell asleep. Knowing I was right there would almost always instantly stop her crying. We did this for a couple weeks then slowly started moving the crate away, a foot at a time, until it was against the wall where we wanted it. "Toughing it out" is the worst feeling but its really important for the puppy to have consistency so they can learn the routine. 

I was also going to say, I'm not sure how old your little guy will be but you may have to get up more than once during the night at first. We had to get up twice for the first week or so (not too long!) so just keep that in mind!

Have some fun the next 11 days cause you will be very busy for awhile after, but it will be so great when he gets home! Post more pictures when you can!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm a fan of tough love the first few nights. 

Place crate by your bed, firm "no" and "quiet" if he cries. I've never tried a hot water bottle, but may be good. We had a toy from the litter the breeder gave us so it smelled like his siblings, and we had a ticking clock. 

We've did tough love with Miles, quiet sleeper the 3rd night. We planned to do it with Chase, but when he cried the first night Miles growled at him so he has been a quiet sleeper since day 1!


----------



## Ginger nutter (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for your comments.

We live in the uk and I am a stay at home mum so hopefully I will be able to cope with those first few weeks as he can have my full attention. 

We have access to the garden and I shall be taking him out there to do his business, I was Hoping to get away with around 11 pm, 2 ish and then one around 5 am, but then some people say I will be encouraging him as I am disturbing him, so a little unsure of what to do for the best.

I was going to send something to the breeder so he Had something with the smell on , but wondered what might be left of it after his 9 siblings had shared it. I will take a blanket when I go and pick him up. The breeder has asked for me to get a cat box to put him in for his own safety but if he doesn't settle I will take him out and give cuddles (might have to fight hubby tho to be the first!) . 

I am bothered that his stomach will still be really delicate so did you train / encourage with any treats or just vocally and lots of praise?


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

Lots of praises worked for Magnet. He's not really big on treats. I'd rather have him work for praise than treats. Requires more encouraging but V's are very smart.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Keep it warm with a hot water bottle wrapped in a large towel @ night and crate train ASAP. Place crate beside you at night. 

Congrats and lots of warm wishes


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

It's one of the best feelings in the world, bringing your new pup home for the very first time :-* :-* then the real fun begins...  sleepless nights chewing furniture,puddles on the floor and constant crying.
That was from me........... Darcy was just fine and never really a problem D ;D. Just enjoy your pup, it's all worth the hard work you put into it in the end..


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

We've had our Olive for a week and a half now. She was 8 weeks when we brought her home. She actually sleeps like a rock at night. She crashes around 7:30-8 pm and wakes up around 10-11 pm to go to the bathroom and then goes back to sleep and wakes up around 7 am. I'm not sure if this is normal or not, but I was shocked at how well she sleeps at night because I was expecting having to get up multiple times throughout the night. 

Olive sleeps in my bed though, so that's probably why. She did sleep in her crate the first night, but then she started sleeping with us. We actually wanted a dog who would sleep on our bed though, lol!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

New pups are like new babies, they are all different. Some sleep, some have colic, some nurse, some take a bottle... there is just no comparison. 
like our Pups... some crate, some sleep in the bed, some parents work, some are home, some have kids, some don't, some run, some hunt, some just love the breed. 
All I can suggest as a new pup owner, is there is a constant need to redirect. It may just be my pup, but he has the shortest attention span I have ever seen and I have a growing array of distractions to keep him busy...If he is tired out ( it only takes about an 2 hours or so to wear him out completely) He is out like a light. ** He is not a crate dog, he has a pen, with a crate he can get in at will, but his pen is his home, it is in our family room, and he sleeps in that room alone. 
He has been asleep now since aprox. 7 pm( but was totally worn out by play) he will be awake around midnight and ready to start the day by 5am. He lets us know in no uncertain terms when he needs to go pee... he has never not 0nce dirtied his pen, but will howl like a siren if we don't come let him out.
But he is unique.
so is your pup unique. 
Your life style helps make your pup unique, and you will find what works for you and your life style... If you want a good nights sleep and a quiet happy pup.... you will put them in your bed with you... 
Tough LOve, and crate training takes guts, glory and sleepless nights.

Just because your kid didn't walk at one and ride a bike at 3 doesn't mean there is something wrong... They are just themselves, adapting to an environment that works. Puppies are like kids, and we train them to do what we want them to do ( even if it is 
different than the other guy) it works for our happy family.
" But it is really nice to have all of this wonderful experience at our finger tips" Thank goodness for this forum!!


----------

